# Post number 3000!



## Hand of Evil (Nov 3, 2003)

Post count means nothing but...


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 3, 2003)

you haven't posted in the 3 1/2 hours since this one - how do you expect to get to 4,000?


----------



## garyh (Nov 3, 2003)

Soon...  soon, I too shall be amongst the 3K'ers...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 3, 2003)

Clearly I've been slacking off. 

But Congratulations! to Hand of Evil, anyway.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 3, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> you haven't posted in the 3 1/2 hours since this one - how do you expect to get to 4,000?



The long road, one post at a time.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 3, 2003)

the more obvious hand movement is slightly less creepy. thank the gods for halloween...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 3, 2003)

3000, huh? Well, as you said, postcount means nothing... but congrats anyway. Someday I'll reach 1000.



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> the more obvious hand movement is slightly less creepy. thank the gods for halloween...



Hey! Put that hand back in the jar where he belongs!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 3, 2003)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> 3000, huh? Well, as you said, postcount means nothing... but congrats anyway. Someday I'll reach 1000.
> 
> 
> Hey! Put that hand back in the jar where he belongs!



I have tried, really I have but for some reason it will not let me upload my old avatar!  I need to contact a mod but thought I would try again later.  

The biggest reason to post that I reached 3000 was so if I ever wonder when I hit it I can go back and see.  What I really wished I had done way back when was to set my birthday to the day I first joined EN World and have an avatar age!


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow, way to go. I'll make 1,000 someday...

I for one, like having the hand out of the jar. I always feel vaguely freaked out with that subtly moving apendage on the edge of the screen.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 3, 2003)

Congrats!! 

As for the hand, I always liked laughing evilly at its jar-bound impotence; now that it's out I'm keeping my head down lest it seek revenge.  

[sidles off nervously]


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 3, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Soon... soon, I too shall be amongst the 3K'ers...



You're not that close. 
Congrats, HoE!


----------



## Dpulse303 (Nov 3, 2003)

Mmm 3000 posts,did they all have such amazing content?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 4, 2003)

Dpulse303 said:
			
		

> Mmm 3000 posts,did they all have such amazing content?



Not really, "I kill threads" but a few would say they do.  Some never had a reply made.  Alignment threads are always helpful for post count. Also having 4 of 12 post in thread as yours pushes that number.


----------



## Skade (Nov 4, 2003)

Were it not for the Great Purge I think I would be close.    My meager 3 or so posts a day will never allow me to catch up to you though.  Alas, someday my postcount may actually mean monkeys.  It can only aspire to that as yet.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 4, 2003)

And to think I feel good about finally reaching 1000.  Bah!


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 5, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> Alas, someday my postcount may actually mean monkeys.  It can only aspire to that as yet.




Better monkeys than gnomes.  

Man, I really should stop by in the hivemind more...


----------



## Dpulse303 (Nov 5, 2003)

Ya i see what you mean!........!


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought Hivemind posts get purged, so they're not a good way to get postcount?


----------



## Skade (Nov 6, 2003)

We really don't exist to get postcount you know...  But yeah, Hive threads eventualy get purged.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 7, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> I thought Hivemind posts get purged, so they're not a good way to get postcount?



But they are a good place for general friendship and sillyness!


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 8, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But they are a good place for general friendship and sillyness!



That's what I understand.


----------

